# Sneezing pigeon



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

I know,pigeons do sneeze,but for the past couple of days one of my birds has been sneezing alot.When I was feeding and scraping poo yesterday he sneezed several times in a row,I was kind of concerned because he has never done this.Today I just went inside the loft and observed them for a few minutes before doing my daily poo scraping,I thought mabey he was just sneezing because of dust yesterday.he made a funny noise kind of like a cough or a growl,but only a few times,and he hasn't done this anymore,but he did sneeze a few times again.He is a young bird so the strange noise could just be something new he has learned.I checked his eyes,nose and mouth,eyes are clear,no mucous running from nostrils and his mouth is pink and normal looking, his breathing also sounds clear.Should the sneezing be a concern,should I start him on some type of preventitive meds?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maranda said:


> I know,pigeons do sneeze,but for the past couple of days one of my birds has been sneezing alot.When I was feeding and scraping poo yesterday he sneezed several times in a row,I was kind of concerned because he has never done this.Today I just went inside the loft and observed them for a few minutes before doing my daily poo scraping,I thought mabey he was just sneezing because of dust yesterday.he made a funny noise kind of like a cough or a growl,but only a few times,and he hasn't done this anymore,but he did sneeze a few times again.He is a young bird so the strange noise could just be something new he has learned.I checked his eyes,nose and mouth,eyes are clear,no mucous running from nostrils and his mouth is pink and normal looking, his breathing also sounds clear.Should the sneezing be a concern,should I start him on some type of preventitive meds?


How young is young? Is he still squeaking? They make a funny growling kind of noise when the go from squeaking to cooing........almost like a honking noise.


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't know his exact age, when we got him he had all his adult feathers with a few yellow baby feathers left on his chest,we have had him for almost 4 weeks.I first heard him cooing last week.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

What do you have on your floor? What kind of loft dressing do you use? How often do you clean the loft?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maranda said:


> I don't know his exact age, when we got him he had all his adult feathers with a few yellow baby feathers left on his chest,we have had him for almost 4 weeks.I first heard him cooing last week.


Well, if he still had yellow fuzzies, then he was probably right at 30 days old, so that would make him around 2 months old now. About the right time for their "voice" to change. I don't know that I would jump right into giving him any medicine just yet. I would keep an eye on him for a few days and see how he does. Do you have other birds? Is he in with them?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm thinking it might be from the dust, or something got in his nose that irritated him. The noise is probably just because he is young. Somethings that can cause sneezing though are: respiratory infection, airsac mites, irritant fumes, and of course any dust that the birds might stir up.


Hopefully there's nothing wrong with him


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

We are not using anything on the floor,I scrape it at least 1 time a day.There is nothing in the loft to produce any fumes.
We have 4 other birds and they are all together.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the air in the loft humid or dry? When you yourself walk in (or when you clean the loft), does it feel dusty to you?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Give the bird a couple days or maybe a week and see how it turns out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maranda said:


> We are not using anything on the floor,I scrape it at least 1 time a day.There is nothing in the loft to produce any fumes.
> We have 4 other birds and they are all together.


Well, at this point, I wouldn't be overly concerned. Just keep an eye on him and see how he does in the next couple of days.


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, at this point, I wouldn't be overly concerned. Just keep an eye on him and see how he does in the next couple of days.


I will definately keep an eye on him. As for now he has no other problems than sneezing and he is acting as usual.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Watch particularly for open mouth breathing. Like the others, I think it may be dust.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

go spend an hour in there if you are worried and just sit... if it sneezes for the hole hour then you may have a problem... videos then would be helpful.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

You can try this with your sneezing pigeon:

RESPIRATORY TREATMENT

This can be done with the following: TYLAN or DAC TYLOSINE, AUREOMYCIN CONCENTRATE, LS-5O, ERY-MYCIN, DAC 1+1 CURE (Broomhexine & Tetracycline) or SPIRADAC (Suanovil)or on of our most successful products Global Respiratory Plus. We found that an equal mixture of TYLAN or DAC TYLOSINE with AUREOMYCIN CONCENTRATE to be very effective. All the others work very well, with SPIRADAC (Suanovil) very effective when given every other week during the racing season, or, if there is evidence of a respiratory problem, to clear the mucus out of a pigeons throat, use DAC BROOMHEXINE. This can be given the day before basketing for a race, as it will not harm condition. Many who have used it, feel that it gives the birds a boost.


----------

